# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  [Release] Radar by buFFy

## buFFyPROGZ

*Hello there.*

This is a little DirectX Package for Guild Wars 2. 
Yet it includes the following Features:
• *Radar*
• Menu
• Players
• Non-players
• Friends
• Hostiles
• Neutrals
• Unattackables
• Professions
• Hide / Show
• entirely moveable

• *Player Window*
• Menu
• Hide / Show
• Friends
• Hostiles
• Own character
• Level
• Profession
• absolute health
• percentual health
• Name
• Distance
• entirely moveable

• *Misc*
• Remember frame positions
• Screenshotcleaner


*Explanation:*

• *Radar Entities*
• White: You
• Big: Player
• Small: Non-Player
• Green: Friendly
• Red: Hostile
• Yellow: Neutral
• Orange: Unattackable

• *Profession Colors*
• Light Orange: Warrior
• Dark Orange: Engineer
• Purple: Thief
• Red: Elementalist
• Light Green: Ranger
• Dark Green: Necromancer
• Blue: Guardian
• Pink: Mesmer

*How To:*

-Download the archive and extract it
-Start Guild Wars 2 and go atleast to character selection
-Run the Injector.exe (should say "Injection succesful")
-Frames are only drawn when logged in to a character!!
-Press "Insert" to hide/show the menu

*If you want to support me, you can donate!

greetz, buFFy!*

Download: radar b6.rar

----------


## buFFyPROGZ

#updated to work with newest GW2 build

----------


## mrLudijak

When I inject hack with Winject and press Insert nothing happens.

----------


## buFFyPROGZ

Simply use my injector then?
#updated to work with newest build

----------


## KarlzJr

> Simply use my injector then?
> #updated to work with newest build


Getting an error "Couldn't inject dll to 0x000F03F0 Code: 0"

Have tried running as admin on win7 machine, no beans. Really wanted to give this a shot. Thoughts?

----------


## buFFyPROGZ

#updated

works fine again.

----------


## Shark666

Great piece of software!
Any chance of update, after Anet's 3jan2013 Update?

*Thx in advance.*

----------


## BonaventureNY

This is not working for me at all. Injected while ingame etc.

----------


## Lookingfor

Maybe this software has been abandoned?
Maybe the author is too busy for his "MidnightHack" ?

----------


## buFFyPROGZ

#updated
#released build 6

Now autoupdates itself automatically. I cba updating all along, lol.

----------


## Lookingfor

Thx a lot, (+Rep) !

----------


## nestoyeur

Can you add an ESP option like in gZoom, for display health bar in WvW ? btw thanks, your hack is simple and great  :Smile:

----------


## Ploxasarus

No he can't and the one in gZoom is broken. The view distance is not totally functional & only HP bar's will display through terran. Object's HP bar's will not show ( never did on gzoom ) and I doubt *M* will ever fix the name display through terrain cause of Mini ESP having the protection implimented on it and none can leech out of it now.

But still work's totally fine for me  :Wink:

----------


## tommyboy69

tried got couldn't injet dll to 0x00260fce

----------

